# More good news on Broken Foot



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I cannot believe the progress this bird has made on her own. Though she still limps, she is now able to stand on her injured foot, move her toes, and move her entire leg. I seriously don't understand how this injury happened or how she is able to heal on her own but it looks like she may get the full use of her injured leg and foot. I am absolutely shocked at how well she is healing on her own but also grateful she is able to do it on her own. She used to have to fly everywhere but she is now walking with a slight limp. It's just absolutely amazing.

I pray for her every day and thank God that he is helping to heal her on her own. I couldn't get anyone to help her here. All I could do is watch out for her, feed her when I saw her, and try to keep her from harm's way when I was near her. She is an absolutely amazing bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the good news.
Pigeons are amazing and so good in self healing.
Thank you for helping her.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Garye,


 
Very good to hear...!


I have noticed similar situations sometimes with various individuals in my wild Flock.

Unless I see a held-up, limp or dangley Leg which I think represents a commutated fracture or dislocation or otherwise having some serious mis-alignment issues, I leave them be and simply try and favor them in how I toss extra seeds to them and to those already grazeing.

If they have pulled a muscle tendon in their leg or thigh, they will hold their foot up like that. If they have cracked a bone in their leg, in the mildest forms of it, they will do the same. As long as they may hold it up and it is well aligned, it should heal or get well fine without no attentions from us needed.

And, in my view, to try and catch them, unless one is very sure and simple and almost "instant" in one's method to ensure there is no panic or struggle, or danger to whatever the injury is, or to make dangers for them in struggles where additional other new injuries to Wings or anything else of them could result, I think it is not worth it.

...where, we would risk makeing a minor injury into a potentially major one for the Bird's struggles with our catching them, or for our trying to catch them and them getting away even more hurt for our troubles.

Often, compromised Birds such as these, when otherwise healthy and strong, will be more wary than usual, and will not likely let us get near enough to them to safely grasp them between our hands for bringing them home or indoors for subsequent examinations or treatment.

So, thankfully, they seem to do well on their own...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for being this pigeons' guardian Angel!

I'm so sorry if your thread was overlooked! 

I'm sure you did a great job and kept her nice and snuggly cozy, kept her off her feet, so she could rest and heal, that is what you do with people with unjuries too! Kind of like intensive care, but in a small cage in a quiet place where she can use her energy for healing!

I would have recommend Arnica Montana (and I still would), a wonderful homeopathic product that helps with injury, trauma, bruising and swelling. It cleans up the damage and takes the swelling down quickly.

Get her on some good multi vitamins if you haven't done that already, and Garlic to build up her immune system. 

Pigeons are resilient and unbelievably strong. She definitely proved that!

God Bless you and your little bird, and give her some extra safflower and raw peanuts for a treat!

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tressa,


Unless I misunderstood, this Bird was seen off and on but not captured.

The original quiry was on what-to-do...

The thread was ongoing some while ago...

The Bird remained on it's own.

Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes the bird was healing on its own. I believe Phil has got it right when he said I could do more damage than good if I had tried to catch her to heal her. So I just kinda looked after her whenever I visited the feral flock and made sure she got enough food. Incidentally, she was well able to make sure she got enough food. When her foot hurt so much and she was hopping on the other one, she planted herself in the middle of the food and just lay there eating. She didn't budge until she got what she wanted. The other pigeons had to eat around her. So she was a survivor in more than one way!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Nicely done there Garye...!

If one may sort of 'Adopt-a-Flock' and look out for them, over time, many things can be done for those whom we can help.

As well as that others will come our way too...

My wild Flock presently has one such 'foot held up' but the other leg is so strong one has to do a double take to see the pose, or, as (s)he hops instead of walks, one notices. Like the one you mention, this one has been slightly putting the foot down now and to gradually let it return to it's usual use.

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Glad to hear that your injured friend is doing better. I know that must be a big
relief for you especially with your new hours. Injuries on weight bearing members can take a while so keep us posted!

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is really good news, Garye! The extra care and food would have made all the difference giving him a chance to recover naturally.

One of my friends was handed a pigeon that was covered in poop, he had been lying in a gutter unable to walk. The vet said that he had a break in his leg, high up and that he should have rest. I was a bit doubtful about this but put him in a cage with a towel bun to sit in ...he didn't sit still all the time, nevertheless he recoverd in an amazingly short time and there is no hint of lameness now.

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Cynthia, your bird's recovery gives me hope. If that one can survive a broken leg and recover that well, then mine will have a good chance too. I think this bird of mine will make it. She's making good progress on her own. I don't know how she got so messed up but maybe all it was was a sprain. I'm hoping anyways.


----------

